# Oh my god what am I wearing! Is that really me!



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Marcie has a slight skin irritation so while the cream goes on so does the collar! She is being very good with it but this pic made me smile


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Marcie the lampshade look is a little alarming!
Hope her skin is soon much, much better.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Please send her our sympathies. I bought this t shirt in New Hampshire.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

LoL! How adorable!

The T-shirt is hilarious


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you think she's looking at herself or the other reflection in the mirror, ahem ☺


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless her, just watch the backs of your legs, Dudley used to walk up behind me with his on - bashing into my legs, had lovely bruises after a couple of days! Fairlie one of the grooming supply companies I use has started selling a range of those T-shirts, I love them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is that Marcie talking and asking the question in the title??
Or you??!!
Haha the picture sure made me smile too! 
Marcie looks delightful in her cone - as do you in your attire!


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

If only I had seen my reflection!  oh dear, at least I've got my trousers on could have been worse


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha it certainly could!! We would of been hitting the "report this image" button
Funny!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, I was waiting for you to find this one Tracey 

And yes, both pooch and owner look fab


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, I was waiting for you to find this one Tracey
> 
> And yes, both pooch and owner look fab


Haha well I see you touched upon it (no pun intended!)
I just wondered if everyone else was too Marcie focused, blind or too polite to comment on the wonderful semi naked markt


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I know, it crossed my mind (briefly) to be polite but then...:devil:


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha well I see you touched upon it (no pun intended!)
> 
> I just wondered if everyone else was too Marcie focused, blind or too polite to comment on the wonderful semi naked markt



Well at least my semi naked body ensured there were plenty of responses to my original post!  I'm genuinely pleased that you all got so much enjoyment from one photo


----------

